# Fruits and veggies for goats?



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

What kind is good for goats? Are orange peels okay?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

As long as you wash the oranges to get the spray off, they are fine. Banana peels as well...


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Anything else they can have?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ours love apples, carrots, celery, broccoli, pears...


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm going to have to try those. I gave them banana and orange peels this morning. They weren't too excited about it


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Is bread okay for them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a small amount but I'm not a fan of giving bread to goats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

whole grain bread is fine as an occasional treat. Almost any fruit/veggie is ok. However, onions and garlic will make milk taste off. 

My goats don't like citrus peels, but my friend's goats devour them. Mine also don't care for tomato at all - not even the plant.

I've given mine peppers, cukes, celery, carrots, apples, pears, pumpkin and squash (both summer and winter), banana peels, lettuce, cabbage, raisins, grapes, berries...


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I gave small pieces of bread and they seemed to like it. Not a fan of the peels but I'm going to try more things


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I just gave mine some beet peels and fava bean pods and they devoured them. Their favorite is squash.


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tomatoe plants are poisonous


----------



## missmaggiemay11 (Mar 21, 2017)

I am seeing lots of different opinions/fact on tomato and tomato plant. I do not have goats yet, I am in the learning stage right now and trying to gather and learn as much as I can before we get our goats, and it is very frustrating (and scary) to see so much contradiction on something so important. A friend who has gotas told me yesterday that tomatoes are poisonous. Then right here on the goat spot there was a link in FAQ's to edible and poisonous plants and tomatoes are listed as edible (and as a good treat!).
is there a good accurate proven list somewhere of plants, fruits and veggies that are for sure, 100%, no contradiction safe?!?!? (we have tomato plants right now so it's very important I know about them for sure!)
:whatgoat:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, here's how I see it. 

Nightshade is poisonous for pretty much everything, goats included. And humans. 

Tomatoes are in the nightshade family. 

But humans can eat them. I don't remember why. 

So most people would just come to the conclusion that it's in the nightshade family, and thus deadly poison, without having tried it out on their goats. 

My goats just ignore tomatoes, but I'd be fine with then eating some.


----------

